# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  روش ساخت یک سیستم مدیریت شبیه وبلاگدهی

## utabpars1

با سلام
وقت بخیر
بنده یک سیستم مدیریت آموزشگاه نوشتم که قصد دارم شبیه به سیستم بلاگدهی این سیستم بصورت مجزا برای سایر آموزشگاه ها قابل استفاده باشد. یعنی یک سورس کد و یک دیتابیس برای تمامی آموزشگاه ها.
موردی که هست هر آموزشگاه هم قرار هست دامنه مخصوص به خود را بصورت اختصاصی داشته باشد.
روش ساخت ساب دامنه خودکار و ست کردن دامنه به هر ساب دامنه به چه صورت هست؟
و آیا با توجه به داده های زیادی که هر آموزشگاه دارد از نظر دیتابیس این روش در آینده مشکل ساز نمیشود؟
قصد من مدیریت و پشتیبانی و همچنین بروزرسانی راحت تر برای سیستم هست. 
یا اینکه هر آموزشگاه در هاست جدا و دیتابیس جدا باشد و از طریق وبسرویس مدیریت شوند؟
شما چه روشی را پیشنهاد میدهد؟

با تشکر

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

ببخشید اشتباهاً این پست رو فرستادم.

----------


## artablog

شما برای ایجاد ساب دامنه مجازی باید با مدیر سرور تماس بگیرید و ازشون بخواهید وایلدکارد دی ان اس را برای هاست شما فعال کنند.
پیشنهاد من اینه وردپرس را شبکه کنید.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/hamyarw...multisite/amp/

همچنین برای فعالسازی این امکان در ومپ سرور میتونید از آموزش سایت زیر استفاده کنید
https://arjan.wooning.cz/wildcard-do...e-development/

----------

